# Thinkpad T400 Grafik (Radeon HD 3470 + Intel GMA 4500)

## EOF

Hallo! Ich versuche jetzt schon längere Zeit eine der zwei im Thinkpad T400 eingebauten Grafikkarten

zur Spielefähigkeit zu überreden.

Zum Intel GMA 4500 MHD

Wenn ich den neusten Intel treiber installiere (stichwort /etc/portage/package.keywords), so bekomme ich 

sogar dri lauffähig. Leider scheine ich trotzdem mit mesa nur software rendering zu bekommen,

denn "eselect opengl list" zeigt nur "xorg-x11" an, nicht "intel", wie man vermuten könnte. Wenn ich

den unstabilen "xorg-server" installiere, dann liefert nicht mal "Xorg -configure" eine lauffähige Konfiguration.

Letzdendlich läuft sogar der vesa treiber besser, den mit xorg ausgesucht hat.

Zum ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470

Auch hier sind meine wenigen Experimente gescheitert. In diesem Thread befinden sich die wesentlichen Konfigurationsdateien

von meinem Notebook.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-708232.html

Welchen Treiber sollte ich nehmen, wenn ich möglichst gute 3D unterstützung möchte? Hat jemand von euch eine

funktionierende Konfiguration hinbekommen?

----------

## duga3

Hi,

ich hab auch einen T400 und mir über die aktuelle Ubuntu LiveCD gentoo (64bit) installiert.

Die Intelgrafikkarte habe ich noch nicht installiert, da ich sie nicht verwende.

Mit dem aktuellen testing ati-drivers habe ich die ATI Grafikkarte zum laufen bekommen inkl. hardware rendering. Dazu musst du sicherstellen, dass du in der Gruppe video bist und in die xorg.conf folgendes einfügst.

```

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Der Rest der Hardware geht soweit recht gut, womit ich noch Probleme habe ist thinkpad_acpi, die lautstärkenregelung funktioniert nicht, dazu muss ich immer Windows starten, dort die Lautstärke hochstellen und unter linux mit alsamixer regeln, läuft das bei dir besser?

----------

## EOF

 *duga3 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab auch einen T400 und mir über die aktuelle Ubuntu LiveCD gentoo (64bit) installiert.
> 
> Die Intelgrafikkarte habe ich noch nicht installiert, da ich sie nicht verwende.
> ...

 

Kannst du sicherheitshalber mal deine xorg.conf posten und sagen, welche pakete du in /etc/portage/package.keywords (z.B. xorg-server ?) getan hast? Dann kann ich mir das heute Abend man anschauen  :Smile: .

Das mit der Lautstärke habe ich hier 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-708232.html

gelöst, indem ich folgende Einträge in der .Xmodmap datei eingetragen habe

```

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume 

```

Da findest du auch meine momentane Konfigurationsdateien (Kernel, xorg.conf, usw.).

Leider funktioniert der "Mute"-Button nicht, da von dem weder über acpi Hotkeyevents noch über die "normalen Tasterturevents" (benutze xev) drankomme.

----------

## astaecker

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Leider scheine ich trotzdem mit mesa nur software rendering zu bekommen,
> 
> denn "eselect opengl list" zeigt nur "xorg-x11" an, nicht "intel", wie man vermuten könnte.

 

Der Intel Treiber hat keinen eigenen Eintrag in eselect. Um zu überprüfen, ob DRI aktiviert ist, sollte man 

```
glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
```

 aufrufen.

----------

## duga3

Ich hab mir jetzt den radeon treiber von xorg installiert, 2d funktioniert, 3d nicht. Der closed source treiber von ATI funktioniert soweit einwandfrei, bis darauf, dass im Portage zur Zeit ein aktualisiertes ebuild ist, das auf amd64 systemen nicht kompiliert...

Hier meine xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option  "blank time"  "5"  # Blank the screen after 5 minutes (Fake)

  Option  "standby time"  "10"  # Turn off screen after 10 minutes (DPMS)

  Option  "suspend time"  "20"  # Full suspend after 20 minutes

  Option  "off time"  "30"  # Turn off after half an hour

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection 

Section "Module"

   Load  "freetype"

   # Load "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   #Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbModel" "thinkpad60" 

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "HorizEdgeScroll" "0"

   Option       "RightEdge"        "5500"       #This is a little bigger than the default narrowing the scroll region 

   Option       "BottomEdge"       "4500"       #This is a little bigger than the default narrowing the scroll region 

   Option       "RTCornerButton"   "0"          #disable Right Top corner "button" 

   Option       "RBCornerButton"   "0"          #disable Right Bottom corner "button"

   Option       "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option   "TouchpadOff" "1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1440x900"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Funktioniert bei dir das dimmen des displays, bei mir steht in dmesg.

```

thinkpad_acpi: This ThinkPad has standard ACPI backlight brightness control, supported by the ACPI video driver

```

und ich hab keinen Zugriff drauf.

----------

## EOF

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Funktioniert bei dir das dimmen des displays, bei mir steht in dmesg.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Um den Tasterturcode für Hotkey-Tasterturereignisse benutzt man das Programm acpi_listen. Für normale Tasterturereignisse kann man xev verwenden.

Die Helligkeit stellt man mit den Hotkeys ein.

Erstelle dazu als root die Datei

/etc/acpi/fn_buttons.sh

die folgendermaßen aussieht

```

#!/bin/bash

case "$4" in

        "00001011") # Fn+Ende

                echo "down" > /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness

                ;;

        "00001010") # Fn+Pos1

                echo "up" > /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness

                ;; 

esac 

```

Ich war zu faul um weitere Buttons zu programmieren. Das geht aber analog, nachdem man den Tasterturcode mit acpi_listen für

die gewünschte Taste gewonnen hat._buttons erstellt hast musst du noch folgende Zeilen ans Ende der Datei

/etc/acpi/events/default

kopieren:

```

# Fn keys

event=ibm/hotkey.*

action=/etc/acpi/fn_buttons.sh %e 

```

Damit kannst du die Helligkeit einstellen

----------

## EOF

Ok ich habe es mal versucht mit ati-drivers und bin gescheitert. 

Faszit:

Es gibt keine saubere 3D Lösung für das Thinkpad T400.

ati-drivers kompilieren gerade nicht.

radeon und radeonhd funktionieren nur 2D.

Der Intel GMA 4500 Treiber kan auch nur 2D und das schlechter als der vesa Treiber.

Das Spielechen für zwischendurch fällt erst einmal aus  :Sad: 

----------

## duga3

Was ist mit den stable Treibern, bauen die auch nicht?

ich hab ati-drivers-8.542 laufen, die gehen, auch mit direct rendering.

Das Problem mit dem display ist, dass ich /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness nicht habe, das Problem ist nicht die Tastenbelegung.

----------

## EOF

 *duga3 wrote:*   

> Was ist mit den stable Treibern, bauen die auch nicht?
> 
> ich hab ati-drivers-8.542 laufen, die gehen, auch mit direct rendering.
> 
> Das Problem mit dem display ist, dass ich /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness nicht habe, das Problem ist nicht die Tastenbelegung.

 

Die stable habe ich zuerst versucht. Naja, ich bleibe erstmal bei den intel treibern und spare strom   :Smile: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

---->  x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel <-----  (make.conf anpassen und xorg.conf)

Guckst du hier ob deine supportet wird: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html

Das du keine Auswahl hast bei eselect liegt daran das es ein Treiber von Xorg ist.

Ich hab zwar nur eine X3100 funktioniert aber Problemlos mit dem Xorg Treiber inkl. 3D.

Davon abgesehen wird im  2.6.28 GEM enthalten sein was die Intel Graka beschleunigen soll. )

----------

## EOF

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> ---->  x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel <-----  (make.conf anpassen und xorg.conf)
> 
> Guckst du hier ob deine supportet wird: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
> 
> Das du keine Auswahl hast bei eselect liegt daran das es ein Treiber von Xorg ist.
> ...

 

Ich habe jetzt auch xorg-server in die package.keywords getan, womit der intel chip jetzt

hardwaremäßig unterstützt wird. Enemy territory und andere 3D programme melden jetzt nicht mehr, dass

die mesa softwareemulation läuft. Leider läuft alles auch nicht schneller als mit dieser.

D.h. ich muss wohl abwarten, bis GEM im unstabilen gentoo-sources kernel auftaucht.

Mit dem unstabilen xorg-server läuft auch die ati karte mit ati-drivers  :Smile: 

----------

